# Tortelier and the Romantic Period



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Paul Tortelier
Sonates Pour Violoncelle & Piano
Chopin, Rachmaninov, Fauré, Mendelssohn
EMI 5 74333 2

Available from Amazon.com and other places.

Tortelier had a relatively 'hard-edged' string tone, at the other end of the tone continuum from Yo-Yo Ma, for instance. As a (ahem) veteran listener to Romantic chamber music, I appreciate his unsentimental sound much more now than I did once upon a time; it seems nigh on to perfect for music that can get heart-on-sleeve with little provocation. Tortelier's sound works particularly well in that regard with the Rachmaninov and Fauré sonatas here.

Tortelier's sound doesn't work real well in the Bach suites, which can stand 'richness', and he is too serious/reverent in them anyway. Fine in these things though.


----------

